# I had to modify the front wheel wells of my tribal Corvette



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I recently picked up a 1/43 Carrera Tribal Corvette.I put it on the track and the blue under glow lit but it wouldn't run !(brand new too!I took the body off of the chassis and put it on the track.The bare chassis took right off.It looks to me that the factory put rear wheels and tires on the front,causing severe performance issues.A little session with my Dremel and a sanding drum delt with the problem.I wonder what an inexperienced purchaser would do?Probably return it!Has any one else encountered this problem?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=338072


----------



## 62chevy (Oct 20, 2011)

no problems yet,something to look for . thanks for the tip


----------

